# Baby Blue Tiger Shrimp



## vacaloca (Feb 27, 2010)

Wanted to share this with the locals - was feeding my shrimp today, and came across 3 baby BTS really quickly. I dropped the pellet near the first - a blonde - and then quickly two more babies came out from under the rock. The video's not great, but it's the best I have with a handheld point-n-click.  To give an idea on their size, the little brown square in the middle is half of a Shirakura pellet. My first BTS babies :tea:


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Congrats!!! I too have just had my first babies (about 30 of them) Its amazing that they color up at such a small size.


----------



## vacaloca (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks! And congratulations on your 30 as well. I just did a water change and noticed about 4 or 5 more walking around. Looks like there are about 10ish total. And you're right - it is amazing how quickly they color. Little tiny blue shrimp :bounce:


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

woo :whip: they look awesome, where did you get your blue tiger shrimp from? want to sell some how much?


----------



## vacaloca (Feb 27, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> woo :whip: they look awesome, where did you get your blue tiger shrimp from? want to sell some how much?


I ordered from greenisgood on tpt, if you want to check her out... actually she's running a phenomenal deal right now... I would sell, but still trying to get a colony up and running. Hopefully this time next year though. Good luck!


----------



## kleankord (Mar 29, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> woo :whip: they look awesome, where did you get your blue tiger shrimp from? want to sell some how much?


If you get some lmk, I'm interested as well


----------



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

wow very nice, I might buy some from you later on


----------

